# Antelope hunt-need camoflauge



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Where I live it is hills and trees and fairly green for the most part. So, all my camo matches that. I need some new camo for an antelope trip out west, where it is very very dry this year. Any suggestions? Have been looking at Mossy Oak Brush pattern.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.predatorcamo.com/patterns.html

check out the predotor evolution.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice, thanks for the link.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I too like Predator for hunting out in the Badlands. Also like/use the old 6 color Desert camo pattern BDU's...


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

i also use predator camo for hunting out in the badlands and the wheat fields for antelope


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

If archery hunting I'd use Nat gear or Predator. If rifle hunting I wouldn't wear camo. I'd wear lighter/natural colored fishing gear that'd keep me cool and dry quickly when sweated wet.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

hey gregg, i seen cabelas has long sleeve cotton t's in the desert digital for like $9 a pop. havnt found any pants i like for the price yet though.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Bo. Did you see that in the mag or online? I seen they had some long sleeve tees in the predator camo for $12 or so. If you come across some deal on the pants let me know. I can't find any that aren't quite a bit of money.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

that was online, i cant find any cheap pants either. i think im gonna run up to mitchel one of these days, i need to get a rangefinder too, and want to try before i buy. i found some jap crap bdu pants for $20 a pop, but they probably got one leg longer than the other, and the fly on the wrong side. to bad there not an army post around here, you can pick up used dcu's for dirt cheap.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Predator camo is nice, but the 6 color Desert BDU's are almost invisable in the badlands, that's all I use out there.

huntin1


----------

